

Better YCombinator news with y pipes (filter links + fetch each page) - lunatech
http://pipes.yahoo.com/lunatech/hackernews
<p><pre><code>    * filters outs posts which have words like "Ask (HN|YC|PG)", links to techcrunch.com and other noise
    * fetches the pages linked to in each of the post.</code></pre>
======
pedalpete
I think you've filtered out some of the best stuff, I personally really like
all the ask stuff.

Having one image of the site being linked too on the left with the content on
the right or something might make it easier to skim the content, and right now
you have a bunch of html mark-up in the content which of course makes it
difficult to read.

The number of votes and comments I think is also key.

~~~
ScottWhigham
Me too. I don't mind the crunch stuff being out but I enjoy the Ask stuff more
than probably anything.

Also, trying to make this more like digg (with previews and taglines) does not
help. I prefer the old reddit style that HN has today (and I don't prefer the
new reddit style of reddit).

~~~
lunatech
@ScottWhigham , I fetch the entire page into the rss. The main idea was to be
able to read the linked sites from my rss reader itself instead of clicking
and going to the websites indivdually.

~~~
ScottWhigham
That's a great idea - dunno why I didn't think of that. Thanks :)

------
42flicks
I personally like the ask stuff.

I like the pipes idea alot though, can see it's use.

~~~
lunatech
I used to read the "Ask *" topics, but I did not see too much in it (your
mileage may vary :-) ), hence I am filtering it.

Y! pipes allows you to clone pipes, feel free to clone and change the rules to
suit your needs.

